# Bachmann Big Hauler length question



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm considering buying a Bachmann Big Hauler 4-6-0 for my around the Christmas Tree layout.
I'm having a hard time finding the length of the loco and the tender. Will someone please measure
their loco and tender for me?

Thanks
Ken Ward


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Ken: Approximately 30 1/2 inches front coupler to rear coupler on tender. later RJD


----------



## Ken101Ward (Jan 1, 2010)

Thanks for the help RJD

Ken


----------

